# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Super easy protein pudding.

## boostjunkie09

My new favorite snack to satisfy my sweet tooth. 

1 cup Greek yogurt ( I use taste of inspirations plain)

1 scoop chocolate whey ( I use ON performance whey)

Simply mix. Will be a bit hard to mix at first. Continue stirring. It will become a light fluffy texture, like choc. moose.

Cal. Carb. Fat. Pro. Sod. Sugar 
280 30g 4g 43g 200mg 15g

----------


## zplayer1

That's a good idea

----------


## Stosh_112

Awsome!

----------


## CanadaStrong88

Saw a Rich Piana video Back when he was with mutant on this idea.. Very good snack I love it.

----------


## LEO78

often do this kind of 'ice-cream'. any whey is fine.

----------

